# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Remove data fields from pivot table using VBA in Excel for Mac 2011

## RiaM

Hi guys

My first time posting on this forum - looking forward to both giving and receiving help. I have an issue with some code that works fine on a PC but causes MS Excel for Mac 2011 (ver. 14.1) to crash. The crash is related to the "IsCalculated" fields, however I can't get it to work either when I removed this section and just use the ".orientation = xlhidden"

Any ideas?




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## JosephP

the code works in 14.3.4

----------


## JosephP

correction-it works if you only have a calculated field. this version seems more stable



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


and I reckon it oughta work on pc too

----------


## RiaM

Thanks JosephP!

I'll give it try and let you know the outcome. I've tried on a pc it works fine, however I'll only have access to a Mac later this week - I'll send you an update as soon as I try it there.

Thanks a million!

Ria

----------

